# 1993 Honda Accord D4 light stays on no matter what gear I am in



## MFields115 (Mar 18, 2008)

Today I noticed that my car would not shift to the proper gear it seems to be stuck in D4 (overdrive) the light around the D4 gets bright when I push the gas but if I am off the gas it goes dim. I checked the fluid and that is right where it should be. I also can put the car in 2nd and manually shift it to D3 and I feel it shift but not when I go into D or D4. It must be skipping D and D3 since I had to make it home on the interstate and it was doing the normal RPM's so it couldn't have been in D3. Also the brake lamp light has been coming on lately but the lamp is not out. If I turn the key a few times the light will go out. Do you think they are related and is an electrical problem or is my transmission faling me? I have a 1993 Honda Accord EX 2 door coupe. Please help!


----------



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

Best answer is to take it to a dealer for Hondas and ask if there are any warranty recalls for this vehicle. If there are they will fix it for free if it meets their warranty rules. Even if its not free you can get an idea of whats wrong and the cost involved for around 100.00$ IME working at a repair shop, electrical problems are really hard to diagnose. It takes a person well trained and very familiar with Hondas and you will find that at the Honda Dealer Sevice department.


----------



## MFields115 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well thank you for the reply at least someone tried! I took out the TCU (transmission control unit) and ECU (engine control unit). There was a burned spot on the board of the ECU and a burned up transistor. I replaced that but still no luck.


----------



## 93Jaccord (May 31, 2011)

I was listening to Car Talk about a transmission computer shifting problem and they suggested checking the ground connections. If no problem there is found, they suggested running a new ground wire from the firewall to the engine block. 

If this doesn't help, get a rebuilt TCU - they cost about $200, fully guaranteed.


----------

